# 2 dollar Bracket Race Slots Raceway Vicksburg Michigan



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

1/8 mile 1/24 scale bracket race this Wednesday night at Slots Raceway in Vicksburg Michigan. Two dollar entry per car, 50 percent pay out. Doors open at 6 p.m. and racing at 7:30 p.m. 

The track is 8 miles south of I-94 Sprinkle Road exit. 5170 S. Ave East Vicksburg, MI 49097. If you have questions call me at 269-323-3744


----------

